
How coddled young radicals got discomfort all wrong (2015) - Tomte
http://www.salon.com/2015/10/28/i_wanted_to_be_a_supporter_of_survivors_on_campus_and_a_good_teacher_i_didnt_realize_just_how_impossible_this_would_be/
======
masonic
"The scene shows a young Sweetback (played by the director’s son Melvin (sic)
Van Peebles) having sex with a 30-year old woman."

The son is _Mario_ Van Peebles, and to call rape "having sex" is spin (even
the Wikipedia article on the film calls it rape). This author later waters it
down to "statutory" rape, but would he do the same if the genders were
reversed?

To miss such an obvious name goof makes me wonder if Salon bothers with _any_
fact-checking anymore... or if anyone there reads their own content. This
basic error remains in place after _2.5 years_.

